# Perches



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aarongreen123 was asking me about box perches. These perches were put in a loft that my husband built a few years ago and they are great. The long pieces of wood that run horizontally don't go all the way to the piece of wood underneath, so scraping is a breeze. Just start at one end and go to the other end. They still work like a box perch in that the birds still have thier own little "cubby" so to speak.
I've posted these before, but it's been a while and we've got quite a few new people building lofts so here they are again.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*wow even better*

i just changed my mind, i'll build some of these tonight!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aarongreen123 said:


> i just changed my mind, i'll build some of these tonight!


LOL..........aren't they nice? Have fun.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, they are nice. I don't remember seeing them before. Everett is a master carpenter....


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

very nice perches renee, tell me, is their a space at the back of them, and how wide are they, I had a some to make and had my mind set on box perches but these look good and easy to clean.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> very nice perches renee, tell me, is their a space at the back of them, and how wide are they, I had a some to make and had my mind set on box perches but these look good and easy to clean.


They are screwed to the 2X2 studs, so that's how far from the wall they are.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those really look good, Renee. I like that natural grain of the wood behind them too, looks very professional.

Is the actual perch (where the birds stand), are they set away from the back wall so the poop falls to the floor or are they connected to the wall???? ....It's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

looks as if there is a canal or ditch on each perch to collect poop. what is the dept of it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Those really look good, Renee. I like that natural grain of the wood behind them too, looks very professional.
> 
> Is the actual perch (where the birds stand), are they set away from the back wall so the poop falls to the floor or are they connected to the wall???? ....It's hard to tell from the pictures.


yes, they are set away from the wall about 2 inches or so. They can still poop on the perches sometimes, depends on how they are standing, but they are so easy to scrape. No scraping between the side boards. Just one sweep down the whole length and your done.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful construction job and excellent idea of being able to sweep the complete length of the boards !! 

Some of the wood looks shiney . Did you seal it with shellac or polyurethane by any chance ? 

Some finishes smell awful for a long time .... but there is a water based poly thats supposed to be non-toxic . I've never used it though , just curious as I need to seal the wood in my small loft . I rinse it with the garden hose often and I suppose eventually it will ruin it . Used a latex paint .... it is coming off already .

Hambone


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hambone said:


> Beautiful construction job and excellent idea of being able to sweep the complete length of the boards !!
> 
> Some of the wood looks shiney . Did you seal it with shellac or polyurethane by any chance ?
> 
> ...


We didn't put anything on them. I believe it was just plain pine 1 x 4s.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> We didn't put anything on them. I believe it was just plain pine 1 x 4s.


so your perches are about 4" deep just the wood plus about 2" space before the wall. Is this correct? I'm still planning my renovation to my loft to convert it into 3 sections...breeders, hen and cocks. I'll probably keep the YB in the breeder section until they start showing their sexuality.....


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Concerning perches here's another option many consider "The best of the best!"
http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/racing loft hallway 3.jpg


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Concerning perches here's another option many consider "The best of the best!"
> http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/racing loft hallway 3.jpg


Those are what I put in my new loft. It's been about three weeks and there is still nothing on them to scrape off. Can't beat that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Concerning perches here's another option many consider "The best of the best!"
> http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/racing loft hallway 3.jpg


That's exactly what I have in my loft. True, there's very little poop, but it's so easy for the birds to escape. They can fly left, right, over your head........with the other perches they are a little easier to catch. Just depends on what's more important. A easier job catching the bird or scraping a little poop. I'll scrape poop all day long..........


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That's exactly what I have in my loft.


How close do you have yours together between the sides? I have mine about 16 inches between the rows so the birds can't touch each other. Is that necessary, or can I put them closer to get more perches in the loft?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rock said:


> How close do you have yours together between the sides? I have mine about 16 inches between the rows so the birds can't touch each other. Is that necessary, or can I put them closer to get more perches in the loft?


Ours are attached to the studs so they are probably 16" apart.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm looking at that very thing and trying to decide if i want to do it that way or not, I mean if I use the studs there will only be 4 of them i can attach perches to so this will limit perches but if i put up a 2x4 top and bottom i can then space them out to maximize perches, I stll have to think on it!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I'm looking at that very thing and trying to decide if i want to do it that way or not, I mean if I use the studs there will only be 4 of them i can attach perches to so this will limit perches but if i put up a 2x4 top and bottom i can then space them out to maximize perches, I stll have to think on it!


I'll tell you.......I've got the ones attached to the studs. I've been in the loft many times where the others are with the 2X4 on top/bottom. If I could do it over, I'd have the second kind. With only 4 studs, you're talking about 20 perches. That's not very many. They say you should have 1 1/2 perches for every bird.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

what do they look like i cant see no pic of anything :/


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Go back to post # 13 and click on the link to see what we are talking about!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I'll tell you.......I've got the ones attached to the studs. I've been in the loft many times where the others are with the 2X4 on top/bottom. If I could do it over, I'd have the second kind. With only 4 studs, you're talking about 20 perches. That's not very many. They say you should have 1 1/2 perches for every bird.


Renee, here's the main thing, they just look so darn good and neat attached to the studs that way, but your right the more perches the better, oh heck I'll try it that way and see if it works out, using screws to attach to the 2x4's top and bottom will make it easier to change if i don't like it later, one benefit is that the youngster will have more places to find their first perch!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

One thing that i forgot though is the aviary, although it will have to be an 'add on later" this will give the birds more options, heck on a nice day who wants to be cooped up anyways!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you repost a picture of the perches?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> can you repost a picture of the perches?


I assume you are asking me? Here they are.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I assume you are asking me? Here they are.


yes I was, thanks a million!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

a picture of some perches, I tried to arrange them to get as mamy as possible regardless of how it looked, also I took into consideration a few perches low enough for those young birds on the floor wanting to be a big bird lol! I've got 35 perches on that wall almost twice as much as i had planned!


----------

